# Whats purple really fast and really small? oh and completely custom



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

New MINI COOPER with all corvette running gear wearing alot of custom body work. lol
Details include glove box full of speeding tickets flowing out onto the floor man made body lines to tie the corvete front end and rear end onto the small body 
making new body lines that look fast sitting still!


----------



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

AWESOME imagination, guy! One question: How did the itty bitty cops catch this monster to issue all that paper?

(BTW - It's good to see that I'm not the only guy who uses Squadron putty. It seems like everyone says it shrinks and cracks, but if you use it correctly in thin layers, there's no problem with the stuff. Just do your basic bodywork correctly before the putty goes on, that's all there is to it.)


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Pro Fleetline......Awesome work......I Don't really Build the Modern -Style Auto's with the Giant Rim-tire Combo's that seam to be Becoming so Main stream today.....Didn't say,I don't like them, Just don't Build them......
Belive me, I can see the time,imagination,and work that goes into these kind's of Build's....And for that Reason,, I Have great respect for anyone who does it....:thumbsup:.....Keep building them and posting pic's of them........:woohoo:

MOE.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

A little car and a 4 set of over sized tires/wheels, man what an odd looking couple but different that's for dang sure.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you mean a Cooper Corvette? I never been a fan of the Cooper "Mini" as it's properly said. Cooper is the brand name, Mini is the model. Just like Chevy, Monte Carlo. This is, and always has been a death trap in my opinion! Too small, and easy to get killed in. Still a cool build. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys as youve noticed if you walk into a model show there will be no harm of anyone having a build look just like mine like to push the limits of customs builds yet still have a simple clean look to them as in "what did they do to this"


----------

